

Paedophiles pay to watch webcam child sex abuse in Philippines - rb2e
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-25729140

======
codereflection
Upvoting for awareness, but I have to say, I hate having to upvote this.

------
FireBeyond
The entire thing is obnoxious, but possibly almost as obnoxious from a
different angle is this quote at the bottom:

Father Cullen warns that men in the West who pay to watch abuse in poor
countries may go on to commit other offences.

"It's the warm-up for a sexual assault on a child," he said.

"And next time it's going to be a child in the UK.”

\- I’m not sure what relevance the nationality of the child is to how horrific
the activity is.

~~~
fallinghawks
I think the point is that the next step in abuse would be to do it in real
life rather than by video. Not to imply that one is worse than the other, but
it would strike home to Britons.

------
dubfan
There are plenty of places for outrage junkies to get their fix. Let's keep
them away from HN.

